# How can I record songs while listening to them online ?



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jul 9, 2004)

Can any1 tell me how can i record the songs & save them as mp3'z while listening to them online & without a mic (if possible) usin' a software


----------



## rajeshjsl (Jul 9, 2004)

yes ofcourse.

play the song file using windows media player 9 and it will record it also and play it also . it will record till the time you play but you can quickly download also.

use realone also or jetaudio


----------



## silly_kash (Jul 10, 2004)

hey y don't u try musicmatch jukebox!!

i have recorded many songs from FM!!


----------



## silly_kash (Jul 10, 2004)

check the recorder option and choose the source in musicmatch jukebox. 
u can record mp3's with it or convert ur cassestes into cd's 
with mmj!!


----------



## VD17 (Jul 10, 2004)

there are many good recorders... even Nero's Wave Editor does a very good job....
all you have to do is select Stereo Mix as the input option and start recording....
and in case what u want to record is played by a SITE's flash player or something, [i.e. NOT a streaming audio], then you can simply search the temporary internet files for that file in .swf format and copy it to another location... WMP plays flash files...


----------



## skrbhatt (Jul 15, 2004)

well if you use Xp u can use movie maker,record whatever is coming out of your speakers.if you don't try freecoder1.02,its free and its available in this months digit cd


----------



## sabman (Jul 16, 2004)

i am a bit confused here ....suppose i am listening to raaga.com which only uses real player as an option for playing the songs .....is it possible to record through some other software like nero wave editor or does it neccesarily hav to be played and recorded in the same player?


----------



## VD17 (Jul 16, 2004)

yes u can record it with Wave Editor, etc....


----------



## Thor (Jul 17, 2004)

This months digit carries an excellent Free recording software,   -> Freecorder.
Keep it switched on in the background while u listed to online music and it will keep recording any sound passing through ur sound card.


----------



## amitsaudy (Jul 17, 2004)

Yeah
 Capturing streaming Audio or Video is a piece of cake.


----------



## visvo (Oct 22, 2004)

thanx guys .. for freecoder.. i earlierused mmj but this is a nice package without any hazzle and its free ! gr8 .. keep up the spirit thanx frens


----------



## swatkat (Oct 23, 2004)

The best software for recording is Audacity.It's a freeware and it can record sounds/music from ANY source i.e Mic,LineIn,Currently Playing music ,even Click sounds made by Windows.It can encode into many formats including Mp3.


----------



## whistler (Oct 23, 2004)

*my opinion...*

I dont agree with swatcat......best is WINAMP 5.05 8)


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 23, 2004)

There are various tools to record Dude try googling and find one!


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 15, 2004)

*For u all*

Web Stream Recorder Pro is a program that allows you to save multimedia data streams coming from the Internet or LAN to your computer. It can record music, video, radio broadcasts and adult content. Having saved this data, you will be able to play them from your computer without connecting to the Internet. Web Stream Recorder Pro effectively solves 2 main problems that emerge when you attempt to save video/audio streams: intercepting the source address and saving the stream to the disk.


```
*www.sytexis.com/bin/wsrecorderpro_1_0.exe
```


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thankx d00ds !!


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 16, 2004)

Can someone tell me in a detailed step procedure how to record a song ur listening on FM(indian FM please!!)


----------



## swatkat (Nov 16, 2004)

I think WinAmp can not record the music if it is being played in another player and it capable of recording only when it is being played by itself using DiskWriter plugin.If i am wrong correct me by replying here in this thread.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 16, 2004)

amanwannalearn said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me in a detailed step procedure how to record a song ur listening on FM(indian FM please!!)



*img122.exs.cx/img122/3544/Audacity2.gif

You can do this using a software called Audacity.Select the Recording Source in Audacity as "Line In" and then connect the Head Phone Jack of ur FM Radio to the Line In of ur PC.Then click Record button in Audacity and then Play the music in FM Radio. 
Keep in mind to set the BASS and TREBLE of ur Radio (if u have these controls) to MINIMUM position to decrease disturbance and also adjust Volume of the FM Radio so as to get optimaum clarity.By this u can get good results.But u have to some test recordings to get good clarity. 
Download Audacity at:- 
*audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------

